# Tree Line Treestands American Made in Decatur, AL,



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks like a really nice stand, how slippery are the steps going to be on the ladder when wet since they have so little surface area for the foot and with a softer soled boot are they going to cut into the bottom of your feet?


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

It was raining when i finished the stand,i had no problem,,,i had a cheap hiker sneaker on..

I always go slow climbing up or down when done..Time is never on my mind...safety is..


----------



## BigJ49 (May 29, 2012)

Did you purchase it on line or at a retail outlet?


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

purchased right from treeline.....


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Great stand: I've seen them at a few shows. Most hunters were impressed with the comfort level for a hang on. I like the made in usa.


----------

